# Gimp - Makro für Filtererstellung



## Dienstbier (24. November 2007)

Guten Abend,

da PS keine Supernovafunktion hat, würde ich gerne jene von Gimp benutzen.

Ich möchte immer wieder den Supernova-Filter, ein wenig grösser anwenden und das ca 250 mal (10 Sekunden 25fps), also dieses Licht sollte dann immer etwas grösser werden.

Am Ende möchte ich dann die ganzen Ebenen zu einem Film zusammenfügen.

Gibt es eine Funktion in Gimp, die das automatisch erledigt?


MfG Dienstbier


----------

